# Wednesdays Cheltenham thread



## KautoStar1 (10 March 2015)

Just catching my breath ready for tomorrow ......


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (10 March 2015)

It's all about the Queen Mother Champion Chase tomorrow! And there are too many horses to choose from!!!

Do you go for Dodging Bullets - ever improving? Champagne Fever - from the indestructible Walsh/Mullins bulldozer? Mr Mole - the reformed character? Sire De Grugy - the defending champ? Sizing Europe - the evergreen veteran who pulls it out of the bag on the big stage? Or Sprinter Sacre - the special one out to prove he is back to his scarily amazing best?

Personally I am all for Sire De Grugy and Sizing Europe - love the old boy!


----------



## Mariposa (10 March 2015)

My heart is with Sprinter Sacre, but my head says Sire de Grugy after that phenomenal performance last time out!


----------



## Madam Min (10 March 2015)

Wish I was there or even could get time off to watch it on TV!! &#128514;


----------



## LittleRooketRider (11 March 2015)

Madam Min said:



			Wish I was there or even could get time off to watch it on TV!! &#55357;&#56834;
		
Click to expand...

Same!! I feel your pain  ..Every live feed I can find is blocked except at lunch-time..so keep the updates coming.

I LOVE Sire De Grugy, I think hes the on to beat.


----------



## A1fie (11 March 2015)

I love Sire De Grugy too and will be willing him on.  Just slightly worried though that his last run was a bit too close


----------



## TelH (11 March 2015)

My heart is also with Sprinter. At his very best I don't think there is a horse that could touch him over 2m. However, I do worry that his very best days might already be behind him.


----------



## Kadastorm (11 March 2015)

I love sprinter and champagne fever but have gone with sire de grugy on my free bet accumulator today. Love that I can sit and watch today whilst preparing for my presentation tomorrow &#128522; xx


----------



## teapot (11 March 2015)

Champagne Fever is out!


----------



## PorkChop (11 March 2015)

Sprinter for me 

Have done the housework and now sitting down to watch for the afternoon  inbetween attending to two of my bitches that were spayed yesterday - still very sleepy


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (11 March 2015)

CF was bitten on the lip in transit, has worked the last few days at Cheltenham but Mullins isn't wanting to risk him. 

Hmmm maybe me having a suspicious mind but not many people would pull out of the biggest race of the day with a bloody good chance of winning it for a cut lip. Or maybe I am just a bit more brutal. The owner/trainer/jockey combo arent exactly lacking horses this week!


----------



## minesadouble (11 March 2015)

teapot said:



			Champagne Fever is out!
		
Click to expand...

I've just seen this online - that must be why he was ridden in a  headcollar this morning! So disappointing.


----------



## Kadastorm (11 March 2015)

minesadouble said:



			I've just seen this online - that must be why he was ridden in a  headcollar this morning! So disappointing.
		
Click to expand...

Blimey, ridden in a headcollar! Impressed! Glad they are thinking of the horse and letting him race another day.


----------



## Chiffy (11 March 2015)

Hi everyone, I am watching too. If CF only has a slight injury I am glad he isn't running. One less Mullins horse! I have no objection to them but its nice to spread the prizes.
I will be quite happy if Sprinter Sacre, Sire de Grugy or Dodging Bullets wins. I might even cheer for Mr Mole.
You can tell I am not a betting person!


----------



## LittleRooketRider (11 March 2015)

What time is the race??


----------



## Mariposa (11 March 2015)

minesadouble said:



			I've just seen this online - that must be why he was ridden in a  headcollar this morning! So disappointing.
		
Click to expand...

The mystery is solved! I was watching it wondering why on earth he was in a headcollar! Very sad that he is out but least its nothing too serious.


----------



## Mariposa (11 March 2015)

My Wednesday betting is NOT going well! Very pleased for Bryan Cooper though!


----------



## amage (11 March 2015)

If Bryan would bring up a quick double my betting would go very well


----------



## Chiffy (11 March 2015)

Thrilled for Sam, my favorite young jockey. Just needs Dodging Bullets to follow up!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (11 March 2015)

I had the 2nd placed horse in the first race but apart from that all my bets have gone awry so far! My heart will be screaming for Sizing Europe!


----------



## amage (11 March 2015)

EKW said:



			I had the 2nd placed horse in the first race but apart from that all my bets have gone awry so far! My heart will be screaming for Sizing Europe!
		
Click to expand...

Same here I absoutely adore Europe. Have a small ew bet on him more for sentiments sake than anything. He's been an incredible servant and is a credit to Henry and his team


----------



## TheLankyRider (11 March 2015)

Gutted sacre didn't win it. Didn't back him because of such short odds so went for Dodging bullets to win and somersby to place


----------



## Chiffy (11 March 2015)

YES YES YES! I really should learn to bet! Dodging Bullets! Yah!!


----------



## frostyfingers (11 March 2015)

So wanted Somersby to win - 2nd again!  I reckon SS will be retired, something is obviously not right - I'll have him as a hunter.....


----------



## Chiffy (11 March 2015)

OH ff I think he might be a handlful to hunt! I was cheering Somersby as well!


----------



## scotlass (11 March 2015)

Gutsy performances by the first three home.   Relieved Sire de Grugy stayed on for 4th.   Can't help but feel worried for Sprinter Sacre every time he sets foot on a race course these days, particularly now that Barry Geraghty has confirmed he thinks he needs vet checked.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (11 March 2015)

Fair play to Somersby - taken his owners to the Festival every year and in top 7 bar an unseat every year for 7 years. Always just beaten in the top races but always always bring prize money home! 

I hope Sprinter Sacre is now retired before he hurts himself. Never jumping, never travelling. Equally Sizing Europe deserves an honourable retirement now. He has won 8 Grade 1's and 22 races in total.


----------



## frostyfingers (11 March 2015)

Why do they make those poor girls leading in wear such ridiculous outfits - they look frozen poor things, they need some woolly tights for a start!


----------



## KautoStar1 (11 March 2015)

It was a great race that lived up to the form.


----------



## armchair_rider (11 March 2015)

Great race. I'm quite sad that Somersby didn't win because he's been such a wonderful hrse but Dodging Bullets was a very deserving winner. I wonder what they will do with Sire de Grugy now, he ran well enough at Chepstow to suggest it would be worth bringing him back next season. But I think retirement beckons for Sprinter Sacre


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (11 March 2015)

My first winner, on Dodging Bullets, it was Ruby Walsh who put me on to him, semed obvious, after the event.
Alice is down at the start of the cross country, to say the least,  the jocks are not too keen on the mic at this nervous moment.
Tutnecamun looks lovely,  the jock is riding far too short so I won't be on him. but the odds of none of them are tempting,


----------



## Mariposa (11 March 2015)

I'm sure the team at Seven Barrows will do the right thing by Sprinter Sacre, at least BG pulled him up safe and sound. I was so disappointed for Sire de Grugy, he didn't seem to light up like he usually does, I wonder if it was the ground?  

I thought Somersby ran a blinder, what a good horse!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (11 March 2015)

Im going to have to watch all of this on catch up! Listening on the radio doesn't do this carnage justice!

Hope the photographer is ok! Ambulances are headed down to him!


----------



## PorkChop (11 March 2015)

Eeek, hope the photographer is alright - such a shame.


----------



## Mariposa (11 March 2015)

I had money on the french horse....hope horses and photographer are ok! Proper heart in the mouth stuff today!


----------



## Optimissteeq (11 March 2015)

I had a bet on Quantitativeeasing, which sums up how my day is going! Poor photographer, hope he's ok


----------



## olop (11 March 2015)

I bet he got a cracking picture though!


----------



## Maesfen (11 March 2015)

I bet the Frenchman's ears are blue after Nina finished with him!


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (11 March 2015)

EKW said:



			Im going to have to watch all of this on catch up! Listening on the radio doesn't do this carnage justice!

Hope the photographer is ok! Ambulances are headed down to him!
		
Click to expand...

Bit of an over reaction, he just ducked and they flew past him , clear on the overhead


----------



## MyBoyChe (11 March 2015)

Too true Maesfen, I bet he learns a few choice phrases   RUK have just said the photographer is being checked over in the medical room.


----------



## Tiddlypom (11 March 2015)

olop said:



			I bet he got a cracking picture though!
		
Click to expand...

I hope so! Looked like he got side swiped by the running rail as it crashed down, rather than by the horses. He tucked up like a pro, though.


----------



## armchair_rider (11 March 2015)

Mariposa said:



			I'm sure the team at Seven Barrows will do the right thing by Sprinter Sacre, at least BG pulled him up safe and sound. I was so disappointed for Sire de Grugy, he didn't seem to light up like he usually does, I wonder if it was the ground?  

I thought Somersby ran a blinder, what a good horse!
		
Click to expand...

I wonder if Sire de Grugy wasn't fully fit because of the run at Chepstow, he looked quite tired at the end of that race so maybe his energy reserves weren't fully replenished.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (11 March 2015)

MyBoyChe said:



			Too true Maesfen, I bet he learns a few choice phrases   RUK have just said the photographer is being checked over in the medical room.
		
Click to expand...

Shock I imagine, force = mass x acceleration 2x500kg x35mph!


----------



## Mariposa (11 March 2015)

I thought he connected with the hindquarters, more of the side swipe though, could have been nasty! 

Well I've had an appalling day's betting, I had a 2nd and a 4th. This is not good!


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (11 March 2015)

Mariposa said:



			I thought he connected with the hindquarters, more of the side swipe though, could have been nasty! 

Well I've had an appalling day's betting, I had a 2nd and a 4th. This is not good!
		
Click to expand...

Could have been messy, I think they will amend rules now, it should be easy for cameras to operate by remote control.
I am holding my own.
Hen looks well.


----------



## armchair_rider (11 March 2015)

Cheltenham radio are reporting that the photographer has been taken to hospital with a suspected broken leg


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (11 March 2015)

armchair_rider said:



			Cheltenham radio are reporting that the photographer has been taken to hospital with a suspected broken leg
		
Click to expand...

omg, wonder who it was?
I see it now on fb, must have looked up after the incident


----------



## Mariposa (11 March 2015)

There's a video of it on The Winners Enclosure page on FB https://www.facebook.com/TheWinnersEnclosure?fref=nf


----------



## bonny (11 March 2015)

I see Paul Nicholls has just won another race, strange how yesterday was all about Mullins and today Nicholls. Good that Britain is holding it's own now after what looked like being a whitewash for us....


----------



## amage (11 March 2015)

Bonkers2 said:



			omg, wonder who it was?
		
Click to expand...

Patrick McCann a very good Irish photographer


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (11 March 2015)

Just watched the video - Nina can swear all she wants but at the end of the day the french horse was going down, shouldered her horse and was kept upright by it but there was nothing the jockey could have done -she just happened to be in an unfortunate place.

The photographer was lucky! It looks as though the only.horse cantact may have been horee shin to his shin but at speed that would bloomin hurt! Hopefully he is just battered and bruised and will be back in a more sensible position tomorrow! Id love to see his shots though!


----------



## siennamum (11 March 2015)

I thought Any Comments jockey spent the entire race bullying & crowding every horse which came up alongsides him, I think the French horse was shying away from him & over reacted.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (11 March 2015)

amage said:



			Patrick McCann a very good Irish photographer
		
Click to expand...

 ty, never thought about is being a danerous job before, I could not tell what happened, it was so fast.


----------



## teapot (11 March 2015)

Telegraph reporting via PA Sport that Garry Moore has been critical of the ground given Sire Du Grugy's run


----------



## bonny (11 March 2015)

teapot said:



			Telegraph reporting via PA Sport that Garry Moore has been critical of the ground given Sire Du Grugy's run
		
Click to expand...

He shouldn't do that, just comes across as bad sportsmanship, whatever the ground it's the same for everyone ! His choice to still run the horse and he shouldn't make excuses afterwards.


----------



## MyBoyChe (11 March 2015)

In his post race chat with Lydia on RUK he was quite critical of the ground, basically saying that they havent got it right for the best race meeting of the year.  Ive never thought of GM as being a bad sport so he must be really unhappy about something.  Re the photographer incident, didnt something similar happen last year/year before?  Maybe they should start restricting where these guys are positioned.  Im surprised given how 'elf & safety everyone is these days that they are allowed to be so close, those barriers are designed to break if a horse touches them after all so dont offer any protection if you are stood right next to them


----------



## Maesfen (11 March 2015)

bonny said:



			He shouldn't do that, just comes across as bad sportsmanship, whatever the ground it's the same for everyone ! His choice to still run the horse and he shouldn't make excuses afterwards.
		
Click to expand...

This exactly even if he was disappointed at his own result; all the others seemed to have managed very well.


----------



## Mariposa (11 March 2015)

The ground is just the luck of the draw, I think they were right to stop watering it when they did, else others would have complained it was too soft! It must be hugely frustrating knowing your horse prefers some give when the ground is hardening up, but I guess it's just luck.


----------



## teapot (11 March 2015)

Exactly - want the same ground, race on artificial.

The photographer's got a serious leg fracture http://www.racingpost.com/news/live.sd?event_id=6901324&category=0


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (11 March 2015)

He had no qualms stating outright that his horse would win just before the race after the ground had been raced on for a day and had had a race round the chase course before his too so he would have known exactly what the ground was like. He is just being a sore loser by the looks of it. His horse was beaten fair and square. I am gutted because I love the horse!


----------



## KautoStar1 (11 March 2015)

SDG won on good ground last year so GM is talking out of his a*se I'm afraid.


----------



## LittleRooketRider (11 March 2015)

MyBoyChe said:



			In his post race chat with Lydia on RUK he was quite critical of the ground, basically saying that they havent got it right for the best race meeting of the year.  Ive never thought of GM as being a bad sport so he must be really unhappy about something.  Re the photographer incident, didnt something similar happen last year/year before?  Maybe they should start restricting where these guys are positioned.  Im surprised given how 'elf & safety everyone is these days that they are allowed to be so close, those barriers are designed to break if a horse touches them after all so dont offer any protection if you are stood right next to them 

Click to expand...

Yes..was it kauto Stone at Aintree??


----------



## armchair_rider (11 March 2015)

LittleRoodolphRider said:



			Yes..was it kauto Stone at Aintree??
		
Click to expand...

There was an incident at Cheltenham last year where Darryl Jacob's horse spooked, went through the rails, and dumped him on a patch of concrete populated by several photographers.


----------



## teapot (11 March 2015)

armchair_rider said:



			There was an incident at Cheltenham last year where Darryl Jacob's horse spooked, went through the rails, and dumped him on a patch of concrete populated by several photographers.
		
Click to expand...

I believe it was a cameraman as the footage kept going!


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (11 March 2015)

armchair_rider said:



			There was an incident at Cheltenham last year where Darryl Jacob's horse spooked, went through the rails, and dumped him on a patch of concrete populated by several photographers.
		
Click to expand...

Yes but that was more a freak incident, this was right  near a fence.


----------



## Dobiegirl (12 March 2015)

teapot said:



			Telegraph reporting via PA Sport that Garry Moore has been critical of the ground given Sire Du Grugy's run
		
Click to expand...

He wasnt allowed to wear his special plastic shoes either, tbf to the ground staff rain was forecast for today and they know if they have the ground too fast they lose more horses.


----------



## LittleRooketRider (12 March 2015)

Dobiegirl said:



			He wasnt allowed to wear his special plastic shoes either, tbf to the ground staff rain was forecast for today and they know if they have the ground too fast they lose more horses.
		
Click to expand...

special plastic shoes??


----------



## Dobiegirl (12 March 2015)

LittleRoodolphRider said:



			special plastic shoes??
		
Click to expand...

http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/sport/other-sport/horse-racing/sire-de-grugy-wear-new-8763349



The horse  who went through the rail at Cheltenham with DG up was Port Melon I believe.


----------



## starr_g (12 March 2015)

Wishfull Thinking jumped the wings several years ago in the Champion Chase and took a photographer out as well so it is not that rare!


----------



## Tobiano (19 March 2015)

Being very dozy catching up with this after more than a week (don't watch racing as cannot bear to see the fallers!) but am rather chuffed that my former boss won with Dodging Bullets (the owner).  Adrian is such a racing enthusiast and has had horses in training for many years, with this his biggest win so far.  A really nice man too.


----------

